# iMac A1312 (EMC 2309) won't boot from DVD



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

I tried to boot 10.6.0 retail and it wouldn't work even holding C down. Retail 10.5 would not work either. I checked the Apple website and found that it says DO NOT attempt to use 10.6.0 retail... very odd. This makes me think it is designed to not boot 10.5 either.

I need to wipe and format the hard drive completely. What version of OSX should I seek out to be bootable? I'm working on getting my hands on a copy of the 10.7 developer's preview right now, will keep posted on that progress here.

edit: Apple also says on their site DO NOT attempt to use 10.6.3 retail DVD either (also the same version which is on it currently). What are they thinking, forcefully trying to keep customers from using older versions of Leopard/SL ? I don't understand this.

Another strange thing, holding Command + Option + R + P did not reset the PRAM as usual. Command + S (single user) and Command + V (verbose) both did not work either. The only bootup option I could get to work is Select Volume by holding Option only. For these reasons, it is possible that holding C has no effect for the same unknown reason the above boot options aren't. It's currently just a bluetooth keyboard, maybe that has to do with it. I also tried a Dell USB keyboard and holding C did nothing there either.


----------



## nathanl1192 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there joe7dust,

To me, it sounds like you have a firmware password set up, which prevents boot from an external drive etc.... You can disable this, but you must boot from the current install CD to do so. Try inserting the CD into your computer, navigating to system preferences, and then startup disk, choose the CD, and see if it will boot from there. Then, click utilities in the menu bar, click the firmware password option and disable it. (If there is no disable option, then just leave the password fields blank and it should turn off.

You can find Apple documentation on this at the link below.
Setting up a firmware password - Apple Support


Regards,
Nathan


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

nathanl1192 said:


> You can disable this, but you must boot from the current install CD to do so.


Sounds great, but if I had said "CD" (DVD-DL actually?) then I wouldn't be having any problems. This model will only boot from original restore discs apparently, which I don't have. I am searching to see if someone locally has it or is online somewhere...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macs will not boot to versions of the OS older then what they had when they were released. This is why a retail copy of 10.6.3 will not work, even if it came with 10.6.3. This is because the retail install DVD does not have the complete code, drivers, and hardware IDs to match the Mac, as it was not out when the DVD went to press. It's not some way for Apple to force you to buy newer version of the OS, it's because the older versions simply won't be able to run the newer hardware. If you can not find the restore DVD that came with the Mac, then you will need to go to an Apple store and have them install the OS for you, as they will have a disk on hard that will work, or they will be able to tell you if the current retail DVD is updated enough to install on your Mac.

Also, if it does have a firmware password, we can not help, nor will allow links or post with help to get around the password per the forum rules.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

[SOLVED]

You appear to be right about needing newer software also, good thing I have a developer preview of Lion. 

edit: 1 minute remaining and 'an error occurred' LOL.. okay well I have a lot of other discs I can try now at least. Progress is good.
[SOLVED]


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

Contrary to what Apple, and several forum experts have predicted... 10.6.3 Retail DVD did BOOT! It says 30 minutes remaining, wish me luck.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

Apple says on their website: DO NOT attempt to use the 10.6.3 Retail DVD

I say... DO it!  Install was flawless.


----------

